# Windows 7 waking up from hibernation



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I started having problems with this about a month ago. The first thing I noticed was the computer would no longer go into sleep mode by itself after I quit using it. So, I restarted it which fixed the problem. A few weeks ago it started doing something different. Every night when I'm done using the computer, I push the power button to put it into hibernation. I never had any problems until about two weeks ago when it started waking up by itself. I'd turn it off the night before like always, but the next morning I would find it was running again. Once again I did a manual restart which fixed the problem for about a week but now it started doing the same thing again. Last night I put it into hibernation before going to bed and this morning when I got up it was running again. Once it wakes from hibernation by itself like this, it will stay running all day without automatically going back into sleep mode. I've also noticed sometimes while its supposed to be "sleeping", it will wake up at random times by itself but it will usually go back to sleep after 30 minutes (which is what I have the timer set to).

I've searched online and it looks like others have had this problem too, but I can't seem to find any real fix. The only thing I see mentioned is to go into the power settings and disable the wake timers. I can't do that because I have a TV tuner and use it to record programs on a schedule sometimes, so that would prevent it from waking up when I _want_ it to. I've tried the command > powercfg -lastwake prompt to see if it shows what caused it to wake up, but it shows 0 in the wake history. I haven't tried system restore yet because I usually use that as a last resort. The only thing that has worked so far is forcing a manual restart, but thats only been a temporary fix before it eventually starts doing it again. I'm running Windows 7 64 bit. Any ideas?


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm using Windows 7 home 64-bit

but uhm.... I never get this kind of problems cause I just either leave it on with the screen off when I'm doing something with it (while I sleep) or shut it down when I'm not. 

I hope you don't mind me asking but, whats wrong with just shutting it down at night and turning the power supply off? its gonna save you money in your electric bill and its not like you'll just wake up in the middle of the night with the sudden urge to use it in a hurry....


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Sleep and hibernation mode in Windows 7 just has a bunch of problems associated with it. Mainly in the enthusiast community, it often locks video cards to 2D clock speeds, essentially making them unable to game and whatnot until the computer has been rebooted.

I can only suggest not using it, which I know is not really a good answer.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cynical said:


> I'm using Windows 7 home 64-bit
> 
> but uhm.... I never get this kind of problems cause I just either leave it on with the screen off when I'm doing something with it (while I sleep) or shut it down when I'm not.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking but, whats wrong with just shutting it down at night and turning the power supply off? its gonna save you money in your electric bill and its not like you'll just wake up in the middle of the night with the sudden urge to use it in a hurry....


Faster start up mainly. I can reboot from hibernate mode and be online in less than 30 seconds, but after a shutdown it usually takes a minute or two before everything is up and running. Also as I mentioned before, I use it to record TV programs so shutting it down would prevent it from recording anything I have on the schedule.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I kinda have the opposite problem with Windows Vista and don't want to start a new thread :/. Maybe someone will read this that knows Vista? I can't get it to wake up out of hibernation. It's a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop, and lately when I open it, it won't wake up like it used to, so I have to manually restart it. I just shut the laptop at night...don't shut down. Very frustrating. Any idea why it won't wake up in the morning...(haha)?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> I kinda have the opposite problem with Windows Vista and don't want to start a new thread :/. Maybe someone will read this that knows Vista? I can't get it to wake up out of hibernation. It's a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop, and lately when I open it, it won't wake up like it used to, so I have to manually restart it. I just shut the laptop at night...don't shut down. Very frustrating. Any idea why it won't wake up in the morning...(haha)?


I tell you this as a friend: Please upgrade to Windows 7. PLEASE!? You will never regret it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

RockIt said:


> I tell you this as a friend: Please upgrade to Windows 7. PLEASE!? You will never regret it.


Really? I bought the laptop 2 or 3 years ago...can't recall, but at least 2 years ago. Is it worth upgrading at this point? Vista's that bad? I know I want to throw the laptop out the window about twice per night, but I figure I'm just unfairly comparing it to my really fast connection (and awesome PC) at work.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

To the OP: I was having issues with this myself. It turned out to be problems with Windows Update. Check your settings there and see if a different selection might make it work better.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Really? I bought the laptop 2 or 3 years ago...can't recall, but at least 2 years ago. Is it worth upgrading at this point? Vista's that bad? I know I want to throw the laptop out the window about twice per night, but I figure I'm just unfairly comparing it to my really fast connection (and awesome PC) at work.


Yes, you will love Windows 7. It will make many of the annoyances that you are having with Vista disappear. Plus, it will jive more nicely with your Apple-tuned brain.  :b


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

RockIt said:


> To the OP: I was having issues with this myself. It turned out to be problems with Windows Update. Check your settings there and see if a different selection might make it work better.


I checked the settings and found it was set to install updates at 3 AM. I know it was off last night at 10 PM when I went to bed, but I woke up around 3:30 and discovered it was on already then. Would Windows Update force it out of hibernation? I left the automatic updates turned on but switched the time to 7 PM because I'm usually home by then and have it turned on anyway. We'll see what happens, it may take a week or two before it starts doing this again because it didn't always start doing it immediately after a manual restart.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

---


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

copper said:


> This is why I have a Mac. Boots up very fast, no blue screen of deaths, hasn't crashed yet, don't have to constantly reboot. I wish we had Macs at work. My office PC is always giving me a random blue screen of death, programs not starting up, etc.


Get the useless fanboyism out of here. Somebody asked for help with a problem, not to get persuaded to switch to a "perfect" mac. :roll (PS: My store repairs Macbooks at least weekly at work, along with a couple iMacs here and there. Everything breaks, no matter the brand.)


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

Once your PC has hibernated switch it off at wall sockets, it can't start by itself then


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

---


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

copper said:


> I wasn't trying to persuade anyone to switch. I was pointing out that I have got tired myself putting up with windows crap. I am tired of getting attacked on this site. I will no longer post on this site. Adios.


Not meant as an attack at all, it's just that you've gotta know "Mac vs. PC" is a touchy subject and there are a few Apple fanboys on this site as well who just say "Mac is amazing and Windows sucks" with no reasoning. I guess I got a hint of that in your post and took it as such, since fanboyism really gets to me. My apologies, but once again, it was not meant as an attack.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

copper said:


> This is why I have a Mac. Boots up very fast, no blue screen of deaths, hasn't crashed yet, don't have to constantly reboot. I wish we had Macs at work. My office PC is always giving me a random blue screen of death, programs not starting up, etc.


I'm waiting for my Dell to die so that I can get a Mac. I've had so many issues and haven't had issues with my work computer. Of course, I've got a dedicated IT dept, but still. I wanna Mac at home.

I ran the microsoft upgrade advisor, and it told me to look at the Dell website for upgrading from Vista to Win7. Dell says I can't upgrade my Inspiron 1525 to Win7 .


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I ran the microsoft upgrade advisor, and it told me to look at the Dell website for upgrading from Vista to Win7. Dell says I can't upgrade my Inspiron 1525 to Win7 .


Dell doesn't officially have any drivers for that laptop for Windows 7. The Vista ones sometimes work, but not guaranteed. It's probable that the separate component manufacturers would have them on their website, but that's a hassle and a gamble.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Last night after I got home I turned it on like always, then walked away from it and after 30 minutes it went to sleep. About an hour later I noticed the screen lit up again, so I tried the powerconfig -lastwake prompt again. This time it showed Windows Media Center update as the culprit, so I went into the menu and disabled the automatic updates for that. I guess time will tell if that fixes it or not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RockIt said:


> I tell you this as a friend: Please upgrade to Windows 7. PLEASE!? You will never regret it.


I need a new computer. Period. My computer is seven years old :rain.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Lonelyguy said:


> Faster start up mainly. I can reboot from hibernate mode and be online in less than 30 seconds, but after a shutdown it usually takes a minute or two before everything is up and running. Also as I mentioned before, I use it to record TV programs so shutting it down would prevent it from recording anything I have on the schedule.


I still don't see why you can't shut it down if your not gonna record something.... sorry I don't know, I think I'm just pretty anal retentive to these kinds of things.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need a new computer. Period. My computer is seven years old :rain.


I'll sell you a Dell Studio XPS 13 if you are interested. You'll need a hard drive though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RockIt said:


> I'll sell you a Dell Studio XPS 13 if you are interested. You'll need a hard drive though.


I am still trying to figure out how big of a computer I want :lol.
This 512Mb is still good, but as a 2004 model, it only can go up to a 1Gb machine.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am still trying to figure out how big of a computer I want :lol.
> This 512Mb is still good, but as a 2004 model, it only can go up to a 1Gb machine.


Yeah, the 13 inch screen was a little too small for me. Backlit keyboard is nice though. The computer my son uses is a 2006 HP. Top of the line at the time. Still not bad for a lot of things he uses it for...dvds, learning games, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RockIt said:


> Yeah, the 13 inch screen was a little too small for me. Backlit keyboard is nice though. The computer my son uses is a 2006 HP. Top of the line at the time. Still not bad for a lot of things he uses it for...dvds, learning games, etc.


Mine's an HP - it's too bad it is limited to what graphics it has. I tried to upgrade and it brought my computer down completely. At least the rebuild feature is nice.


----------

